# PIXMA PRO9500 - How do i turn off Color Management??



## Theront (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Folks!

This should be a simple question, but how do i turn off color Management from the printer?

I want LR to handle that job.

I thought it would be in LR's Printer settings, under Color Options. But No.

Help please!!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 19, 2010)

From the printer properties dialog. This screen shot is from a Pixma Pro9000 mark 11 but it should be similar.


----------



## Theront (Dec 21, 2010)

Denis de Gannes said:


> From the printer properties dialog. This screen shot is from a Pixma Pro9000 mark 11 but it should be similar.
> 
> View attachment 96



Denis, Thanks for trying to help but i dont have that menu. I'm on a Mac and using the Pro9500 Mark I


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 21, 2010)

Can we have screenshots of your printer settings Theront?  Hopefully we'll be able to spot the one you need.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 21, 2010)

The Mac dialog relies on Lightroom telling it what to do.  In the Mac OSX10.6 Canon drivers, there are only two options. ColorSync and Canon Color Matching. 

In Print Job panel, Color Management section, under Profile: If you select Printer Manages Colors, the driver is fed the Canon Color Matching choice, if you select a printer profile, ColorSync is fed to the driver. You do not have an option to change these. As far as I can determine from Canon's literature, there is no third option to "turn off color management" like there is in the Window's driver. You will notice if you select the Color Matching from the pull-down in the print dialog, that you can't access anything. If you go to Color Options, where ColorSync is pre-selected via the Lightroom settings, nothing is accessible but if you go to Color Options when Canon Color Matching is selected, all the colors can be adjusted. 

It appears that the Mac dialog does the auto-switching based on Lightroom's selection on the Mac OS with the current driver.


----------



## Theront (Dec 22, 2010)

RikkFlohr said:


> The Mac dialog relies on Lightroom telling it what to do.  In the Mac OSX10.6 Canon drivers, there are only two options. ColorSync and Canon Color Matching.
> 
> In Print Job panel, Color Management section, under Profile: If you select Printer Manages Colors, the driver is fed the Canon Color Matching choice, if you select a printer profile, ColorSync is fed to the driver. You do not have an option to change these. As far as I can determine from Canon's literature, there is no third option to "turn off color management" like there is in the Window's driver. You will notice if you select the Color Matching from the pull-down in the print dialog, that you can't access anything. If you go to Color Options, where ColorSync is pre-selected via the Lightroom settings, nothing is accessible but if you go to Color Options when Canon Color Matching is selected, all the colors can be adjusted.
> 
> It appears that the Mac dialog does the auto-switching based on Lightroom's selection on the Mac OS with the current driver.


 

Excellent! So it's all controlled from within LR, as it should be! It's as simple as that?

I guess there has to be another reason why my prints suck!


----------

